# Question about BB and soft stool



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

I am feeding BB Grain free Wilderness to my 4 month old puppy. The store was out of LBP Wilderness , so I am feeding adult. Is that ok? He did have a suspected bout of panos when I got him almost 3 weeks ago ( he was on pedigree puppy in the shelter- yuck) He has been on BB Wilderness for 2 1/2 weeks now. 

His stools are formed but soft. With occasional runny at the end of the formed stool.

He is fed twice per day , 8 am and 4pm . He stools at 7:30 before breakfast , again about 10:30 or so . He then goes again at around 1 or 2 , then a final night poop after dinner.

So , stools 4 times per day , formed but pretty soft .

Is he eating too much ? Is it because it is adult formula? 

I know people have complained that BB made their dog's stool soft ..anyone here had that experienced and then switched? My other 2 dogs do fine on it. My Mastiff has runny stools no matter what , all the time. But my boxer mix does great on it . Now the GSD puppy = soft.

Thoughts? 

Edited to add - he had kennel cough and roundworm when I got him. He has been done with the kennel cough meds for 4 days , he took his last roundworm pill June 30th . He had the runs the day he took it. He had done the panacur at the shelter about 3 1/2 weeks ago I would say.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

My pup is on the BB LBP (not Wilderness line) and is actually doing much better output wise (trying to be delicate). Much firmer and smaller than when he was on the Chicken Soup LBP. How much are you feeding? You might try feeding a bit less and see if that helps. You could always feed some pumpkin. I did that while my pup was on the Chicken Soup twice a day. Just gave him a couple of tbsp in a separate bowl and he ate it like a treat ... he's a food hog.

My 13 year old shih tzu has been on BB for years and does great. He's on the BB Wilderness Senior now and loves it.


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

I was wondering if I should switch to the regular LBP instead of the grain free. Is the soft stool often reported with BB mostly with the grain free I wonder?

Pumpkin.. the canned stuff ok?


----------



## vwitt (May 22, 2013)

I am still struggling with this as well. We found out Remy was allergic to chicken so we switched to BB because they have a puppy formula that has lamb. He's been doing better on it but on occasion has stools similar to what you describe (solid with runny "top"), which will eventually turn into full-fledged diarrhea depending on if he eats any weird treats. It seems like everything clears up once we put him on the bland diet so I'm starting to wonder if it's the BB food this time. Your post makes me think this is a possibility. I have heard it's a very rich food.

I am SO TIRED of exchanging the intricacies of my dog's poops with my husband!! He's 10 months so we're going to switch his food pretty soon. Hoping we find the right adult food for him, it may have to be a formula for sensitive stomachs or even maybe go raw. We also just started giving him some enzymes which may help.

Yes, canned pumpkin is good but make sure it doesn't have any corn syrup or spices in it. Just plain ol' pumpkin or sweet potato. You can even go homestyle and just boil some on your stovetop.


----------



## BAN-ONE (Feb 26, 2013)

My 6 month old is currently on Fromm LBP Gold. I initially had him on Orijen but his poops were very soft with runny at the end. I dealt with that for a bag and a half until I went with the Fromm. After switching foods all that went away, him and his 11 week old half brother are both doing great on it. Maybe give that a try.


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

I actually wound up switching to TOTW . His stool is now very well formed but not firm. Too many people have claimed soft stool or the runs from Wilderness , so I tried the switch and it seem to be helping. We are totally switched starting today so we'll see. Will report back 

He also had roundworms , took his last pill for it 6/30.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Overfeeding is a great source of loose stool. I would cut back 1/2 a cup to a cup and see what the stool is like for a few days. If it's still loose, it may just be too rich for your pup or you may have some intestinal issues still going on and may need a fecal run again.


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

I was thinking that too . He seems to like TOTW better than the BB , he devours his food. Right now he gets 4 cups a day , 2 feedings. Adult TOTW. 

Oh , and he poops 4 or 5 times a day now..small poops , better formed but still squishable ( ewww) 

Next week he goes for X rays , I will have them run a fecal again too . Thanks!


----------

